# tivocommunity.com : Not using standard Sender Policy Framework (SPF)



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

The Tivocommunity.com Domain doesn't appear to use the standard 'SPF' record protocol when sending topic reply notices via email. 'SPF' is a security feature that helps identify legit emails from spam. I noticed that _some_ email notices from tivocommunity.com never reach my email account. Gmail seems to drop them at the server level. They don't get tossed into my spam folder. They just disappear. This happens fairly regularly.

It possible that _some_ emails being sent from Tivocommunity.com are being mistaken as spam. Their being rejected at the server level and never even make it to spam folders.



> Received-SPF: unknown (google.com: domain of [email protected] uses a mechanism not recognized by this client. unknown mechanisms: ))


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sender_Policy_Framework


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the info on this. I don't control the hosting parameters directly but have passed this on for investigation.


----------



## boywaja (Sep 30, 2001)

Peter Redmer said:


> Thanks for the info on this. I don't control the hosting parameters directly but have passed this on for investigation.


How's that coming?

A cursory look at your SPF record shows a typo. No need for that V in the second record ip4:v72.9.159.165

If you don't control your own DNS you need to have them update the TXT record for tivocommunity.com and remove that v. 
If you do control your own DNS, you can make this change in no time.


```
"v=spf1 ip4:72.9.159.160 [b]ip4:v72.9.159.165[/b] ip4:204.15.126.36 ip4:72.9.159.115 a mx a:tcf2.tivocommunity.com a:tivocommunity.com  a:store.tivocommunity.com a:barracuda.bott.net ?all"
```
that said, the ?all is a "neutral" designation meaning the record isn't a firm assurance of authority of the email so you a mail server shouldn't be making decisions based on a message passing or failing. Filtering a message because the spf record isn't the correct syntax would be even worse. I dont know that fixing the spf record will solve the original posters problem, nevertheless it is the correct thing to do. Even better would be change the record to end in -all after verifying the SPF record accurately lists all valid senders of tivocommunity.com email.


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

I've been informed that this has been fixed!


----------



## boywaja (Sep 30, 2001)

thanks. the spf record now validates.


----------

